# Instant Noodles



## Michael. (Sep 5, 2014)

.




.
http://www.youtube.com/embed/IQlNv2Au-Lg

.​


----------



## Falcon (Sep 5, 2014)

So? I still eat them once in awhile for lunch. I always keep some on hand.
They also keep in their package and are a good source of "emergency" rations.

I really don't care how long it takes to digest them.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 5, 2014)

The following also arrived with that clip. I have not checked it for authenticity?

'these noodles don’t break down inside your stomach for hours, contain a loads of additives,
 including the toxic preservative tertiary-butyl hydroquinone (TBHQ) which you find it in varnishes, lacquers, and pesticides!!!'

.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2014)

As a rule,we are consumed by the preparation and consumption of food right up to the point we eat it.   We then lose all interest in it and start to think of the next meal.  It's good to know that these overpaid, underworked doctors are using their noodles.


----------

